# It's official.... They're taking my uterus!



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I was told today by the doc that we have exausted all avenues to avoid the hysterectomy, and the time has come. I have adenomyosis. I'm sort of nervous and relieved at the same time. I have to make an appointment with the surgeon for a consultation. I've gotten my second opinion by a specialist, and I think it's time. I just can't function during my period anymore. Every month it just get's worse. The pain has me laying in bed crying. The backache's are so bad I can't stand for long periods of time. Even sitting has become uncomfortable. So far I'm only having a partial hysterectomy. Hopefully they won't find more problems during the operation. My ob/gyn says I may be a good candidate for laproscopy. (mspl) I'm sure the closer the times comes for the actual operation (surgery, whatever) the more nervous I'll get and the more I'll need words of encouragement. I'm so afraid to be put to sleep and have a major organ removed!! I'll need ya ladies, because my anxiety will be at an all time high soon.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Been there, done that. I had my uterus and cervix removed in 2001. It was done vaginally - enough said!! Anyway, check out hystersisters.com - a great support site for hysterectomy bound ladies!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I had a total hysterectomy(uterus, tubes, cervix), abdominal incision leaving only 1 ovary when I was about 23(10 yrs ago). I was having abnormal uterine bleeding(3 weeks a month) and chronic pelvic pain. They could not control it with hormones, so out it came.Let me tell you, it is painful when you first wake up from it, but you will be amazed at just how much better youll feel. You know the pain will go away with time, unlike before the surgery.Everyone varies I know, but just 1 day after I no longer wanted painkillers and took just tylenol, and 48 hours after surgery staples were out, I was home making dinner, doing laundry, and taking care of 2 toddlers.... 1 week later I had to pack and move LOL! I think it was because I was in so much pain before the surgery, that recovery didnt seem to bad.Just dont over do it. If it hurts, stop! The more you move around the better...less risk of adhesions. I also think the incision was the most painful part, so you will really be lucky if they can do it vaginally or with a laporoscope. You really dont notice anything is missing except for your period which I must say is nice!Even when keeping the ovaries, dont be suprised too if you get some menopausal symptoms like hot flashes...theyll go away in time. Sometimes its just a shock to the system having the surgery and it takes some time for everything to get back to working correctly.Feel free to ask if you have questions.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Do check out the hystersisters website, there should be a lot of support on there. Best of luck to you, many women have this procedure and quite a few have found some relief. Take care of yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, it's about time! I know you have been in a lot of pain. For some reason I went from diagnosis to hysterecomy pretty quick so I didn't suffer as you have for so long. If you want to chat with someone who just went through it, I would be glad to do it. I could try to help you before and after - just e-mail me at Mindy1597###etczone.com. I had massive anxiety before and after so I can totally relate to what you will or may go through. Not that I know everything about it, but what tltrull said about doing so much after her surgery - you have to take it very easy and not lift or exaust yourself for 4-6 weeks. Your insides need a lot of time to heal after having things cut out and stitched backed together or things could fall out or come detached. I'm here if you need someone to chat with or even to complain too. Best of luck.Mindy


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks ladies. I think I am definitely going to need your support. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

lee'sbabe,Please be sure to post your surgery date so that I can be praying for you.HugsJeanne


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Jeanne. I will.


----------

